# muddy gras



## mud_dawgs (Apr 6, 2009)

anyone attending muddy gras north feb 11-14 in alto?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

they havin it at alto... count me out i don't like that park ... if you trail ride its a nice park if you mud not so good park............ be careful out there are some nasty hills and they will send you to the hospital...


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

this is a new park never been open to the public before called tree offroad park.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah its a new place... sounds like a cool place... I don't think I can go, but I would like to!


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

i should be there. planning on gettn there thursday night or friday morning. hopefully the weather will warm up before then. if it stays cold like it is i will be hard pressed to keep enough blood in my alcohol stream to ride very much.


----------



## mud_dawgs (Apr 6, 2009)

have yall heard what the riding is like there? hills or mud


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sure there will be lots of hills... not sure how much mud... there aren't too many pictures on the website... there is also a Muddy Gras "South" at General Sam's... but I think the other place is gonna be larger (edit: it is larger Gen. Sams 700 acres vs. 2500 acres...)

http://www.redneckoffroadparty.com/events.htm


----------



## mud_dawgs (Apr 6, 2009)

well i will be there on thursday so we shall see


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Heard ther was plenty of mud. Lots of creek crossings & several shallow ponds. New trails are being made for access to more muddy areas.


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

I was planning on going, but just today scheduled surgery on my knee for the 11th


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

we are planning on goin.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

when is it??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

February 11-14th... http://www.redneckoffroadparty.com/


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm already there, they just can't see me!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Powershok said:


> i will be hard pressed to keep enough blood in my alcohol stream to ride very much.


That's funny right there, I don't care who ya are.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

We were thinking about going to the muddy Gras at that tree off road park, looks like it's 40 per person, No matter if they have an atv or not. Doesn't seem reasonable for that. Theirs going to be a Mardi gras at Shiloh ridge too, looks like that's where we are going.


----------

